

Calcio storico, a centuries-old competition in Florence with few rules - armchair_hunter
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/01/sports/the-most-dangerous-game.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur

======
pseudonym01
"Success is its own reward" but then again I would guess that after your head
kicked in for 50 minutes straight you start looking for reasons to explain why
you did it ... by the way is this a locals only thing? Seems like it would be
the most painfully fun thing ever

~~~
gandalfu
You have to be born in Florence in order to play and not have a criminal
record.

~~~
logfromblammo
The very first two paragraphs introduce Nana as an immigrant player who was
born in Cameroon.

